# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Les fautes d'orthographe

## VosT

Alors voila, sur CPC (le site) les news font en moyenne 50 mots (j&#39;dis ça, j&#39;ai pas compté) et on trouve au moins une faute par news. C&#39;est pas que ça fait tache, mais en fait si. Je comprends bien que vous n&#39;êtes pas de l&#39;Academie française et que le plus important c&#39;est la vanne pourrie longuement réfléchie (surtout celles de George) mais la dyslexie des doigts et les problèmes de conjugaison ça se soigne.

Donc pour conclure, les news sont courtes donc la relecture est courte aussi, alors si vous pouviez y faire un peu plus attention ça ferait plaisir à mes yeux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

[troll]
Y en a quand même moins qu&#39;à l&#39;époque où Gana faisait les news
[/troll]

 ::ninja:: 

EDIT : quel noob je fais une fote dans le topic sur les fautes.

----------


## Erokh

ouais...



il me manque, Gana  ::cry::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Alors voila, sur CPC (le site) les news font en moyenne 50 mots (j&#39;dis ça, j&#39;ai pas compté) et on trouve au moins une faute par news. C&#39;est pas que ça fait tache, mais en fait si. Je comprends bien que vous n&#39;êtes pas de l&#39;Academie française et que le plus important c&#39;est la vanne pourrie longuement réfléchie (surtout celles de George) mais la dyslexie des doigts et les problèmes de conjugaison ça se soigne.
> 
> Donc pour conclure, les news sont courtes donc la relecture est courte aussi, alors si vous pouviez y faire un peu plus attention ça ferait plaisir à mes yeux.


c&#39;est universel je crois ...

----------


## Guest

Les accents qui manquent, ça se soigne aussi  ::): 

Et tu dis même pas "s&#39;il-vous-plaît"...  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Oh, les cibles changent ?

Après m&#39;avoir peter les burnes sur le forum GK à propos de toutes mes fautes, vous vous en prenez à la rédac ?

On a la chance d&#39;avoir un site avec des gus qui, sans qu&#39;on les paie, nous post une news ou une connerie dés qu&#39;ils le décident, sans ce prendre la tête, ils nous partagent leur conneries, ramène les informations avec leur grain de sel etc...

Je comprends bien qu&#39;il puisse y avoir une faute, et alors ? On va tuer des bébé phoques ? On va flinguer un révolutionnaire communiste de 17 Ans en plein Paris pour ça ? Non. Le plaisir est toujours le même, qu&#39;est-ce qu&#39;on y peu si ils font des fautes tant que c&#39;est pas aussi lamentable que moi ? Sincerement ?

&#39;tain mais vous êtes vraiment chiant à force. Surtout vu les 90% des ados d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui, qui, à 17/19 Ans, continuent à écrire comme des brelles, je sent que lorsqu&#39;ils vont commencé à taffé et certains à être journaliste, vous allez piquer des crises... D&#39;un coté, suffit de voir leurs blogs pour avoir un aperçus de "l&#39;avenir" (ou de regarder mon post, je suis l&#39;un des gus qui écrit le mieu de ma classe...)


*Ce message fut écrit par un mome qui ce prend ce genre de reproche depuis 7 ans, et qui malgrés les efforts s&#39;en prend toujours une ou deux... Et qui ce tapent dans les 60% d&#39;illétré dans ses conversations en évitant un minimum de s&#39;en plaindre, même si de mon coté ça m&#39;avance plutôt qu&#39;autre choses...*

Edit : Bien sur, je dit pas que c&#39;est "normal" mais que, au lieu d&#39;embeter des vieux croutons comme notre rédac, venez plutôt faire des passages dans les lycées pour montrer les problèmes d&#39;orthographes... Sincerement, dans toute ma liste de contact Néméssaine, j&#39;ai qu&#39;une seule et unique personne dans la tranche d&#39;age de 15 > 20 Ans qui fais jamais de faute d&#39;orthographe, des fautes on en voit partout (à ma naissance par exemple, ou lorsqu&#39;ils ont crée Canard Pc) mais zut un, oh, bon, de toute façon je fais moin de faute sur téhaisse alors qu&#39;on s&#39;en plaigne pas. Mince alors. Espèce de Poney va !

----------


## Guest

Tu as des problèmes? Tu veux en parler?  ::mellow:: 

Le coup de l&#39;âge pour mal écrire, c&#39;est une excuse totalement bidon. C&#39;est juste que les "17/19 ans" le montrent plus, parce qu&#39;à cet âge là la honte ça n&#39;existe pas, les portes de chez skyblog sont donc grande ouvertes.

----------


## ElGato

> Le coup de l&#39;âge pour mal écrire, c&#39;est une excuse totalement bidon. C&#39;est juste que les "17/19 ans" le montrent plus, parce qu&#39;à cet âge là la honte ça n&#39;existe pas, les portes de chez skyblog sont donc grande ouvertes.


stu veu moa si jécri com sa c 1 peu 1 lute contre lotorité tu voa quoa

----------


## Guest

> stu veu moa si jécri com sa c 1 peu 1 lute contre lotorité tu voa quoa


non mé mar D gam1 ki se la paite en ns disan kil fo écrir bi1, internet c libr put1

Ah, et j&#39;ai 18 ans, quand j&#39;en avais 16 (en terminale quoi), les gens savaient écrire dans l&#39;ensemble. Voilà.

----------


## KiwiX

> non mé mar D gam1 ki se la paite en ns disan kil fo écrir bi1, internet c libr put1
> 
> Ah, et j&#39;ai 18 ans, quand j&#39;en avais 16 (en terminale quoi), les gens savaient écrire dans l&#39;ensemble. Voilà.


Globalement, à part une grosse partie d&#39;illétré(e)s, je n&#39;ai pas trop à me plaindre de mon entourage. A part de ma copine qui me sort que si elle écrit comme une merde, c&#39;est à cause du fait que j&#39;écris trop vite au clavier, que j&#39;ai une grosse bite et que du coup, elle n&#39;arrive pas à suivre nos conversations. Donc, elle abrège.

Mouais. Apprend à taper au clavier, c&#39;tout.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> non mé mar D gam1 ki se la paite en ns disan kil fo écrir bi1, internet c libr put1
> 
> Ah, et j&#39;ai 18 ans, quand j&#39;en avais 16 (en terminale quoi), les gens savaient écrire dans l&#39;ensemble. Voilà.


Pas ceux en BEP   ::siffle::  (j&#39;aurais peut être du prendre un pseudo anonyme pour poster moi...)

Mais en fait, le truc qui m&#39;inquiète (pour ma poire hein, les autres qu&#39;ils crevent) c&#39;est que j&#39;arrive jamais à me rendre comptes de mes fautes d&#39;orthographes   ::blink::

----------


## Guest

> Pas ceux en BEP   (j&#39;aurais peut être du prendre un pseudo anonyme pour poster moi...)
> 
> Mais en fait, le truc qui m&#39;inquiète (pour ma poire hein, les autres qu&#39;ils crevent) c&#39;est que j&#39;arrive jamais à me rendre comptes de mes fautes d&#39;orthographes


Bon, on s&#39;éloigne quand même pas mal du sujet de base, mais comme l&#39;éducation des masses me tient à coeur ( ::ninja:: ), je te poserai une seule question: tu lis beaucoup?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Bon, on s&#39;éloigne quand même pas mal du sujet de base, mais comme l&#39;éducation des masses me tient à coeur (), je te poserai une seule question: tu lis beaucoup?


Je lis Canard Pc aux chiottes... Ceci explique cela !   ::ninja::  

Plus serieusement, je lisais beaucoup avant... Mais ça fais 2 ans que j&#39;ai pas été motivé par un livre

----------


## Guest

> Je lis Canard Pc aux chiottes... Ceci explique cela !   
> 
> Plus serieusement, je lisais beaucoup avant... Mais ça fais 2 ans que j&#39;ai pas été motivé par un livre


Enfin après ça dépend des gens, c&#39;est surtout ça. Mais s&#39;occuper des gro oufs de lécritur, ça sert à rien, ils morfleront bien assez quand ils devront rédiger une lettre de motivation. Et quand, des fois, je vois certaines personnes avec leur master écrire des mails pour leur boulot... Enfin pense bien que le niveau d&#39;étude n&#39;a rien à voir là dedans.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je sais bien (je m&#39;en fou un peu des gens qui m&#39;entour d&#39;un coté... Ils sont là parce qu&#39;ils sont dans ma classe durant toute l&#39;année, puis à partir de l&#39;été il n&#39;en restera qu&#39;un, comme d&#39;hab) mais bon. Je trouve ça scandaleux de faire un post pour dire que y&#39;a des fautes... Au mieu on le fait avec du tact et on envois un mail à l&#39;un des rédacs pour lui dire gentillement, c&#39;est comme gueulé à un mec en plein métro un "Hey Ducon, ta braguette est ouverte !"

&#39;fin perso c&#39;est ce que j&#39;en ressens... Heureusement que la rédac n&#39;est pas le genre à prendre ce genre de choses au serieux

----------


## Guest

Ouais, la manière y est pas... Y a pas de "s&#39;il-vous-plaît".

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ouais, la manière y est pas... Y a pas de "s&#39;il-vous-plaît".


Ouais. (Bon j&#39;arrete de flood ici, j&#39;retourne sur le topic Téhaiffe Deux !)

----------


## VosT

> blabla
> On a la chance d&#39;avoir un site avec des gus qui, sans qu&#39;on les paie, nous post une news ou une connerie dés qu&#39;ils le décident, sans ce prendre la tête, ils nous partagent leur conneries, ramène les informations avec leur grain de sel etc...
> 
> 
> 
> blablaosefblabla



Sans être mechant, ils sont payés pour faire ces news !


PS : j&#39;vais faire mon relou, mais dans le mag aussi il y a des coquilles   ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

> &#39;tain mais vous êtes vraiment chiant à force. Surtout vu les 90% des ados d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui, qui, à 17/19 Ans, continuent à écrire comme des brelles, je sent que lorsqu&#39;ils vont commencé à taffé et certains à être journaliste, vous allez piquer des crises...


Des crises, non. Mais les faire chier à cause de ça, oui. C&#39;est pour leur bien.

Obligation de poster sans pouvoir éditer, comme ça, obligation de faire gaffe à ce qu&#39;ils écrivent...

----------


## George Sable

> PS : j&#39;vais faire mon relou, mais dans le mag aussi il y a des coquilles


Et dans Le Figaro et Le Monde aussi. Et des bien hardcore.


C la vi stu ve l0l

----------


## Reguen

> <pas content !>



 A ce que j&#39;ai lu de ci, de là, on les paie pour ces news  ::): 

Et euh... j&#39;ai un an de plus que George et j&#39;imagine difficilement faire des fautes si je suis payé.

Je suis dans la moyenne (d&#39 :;): âge de ma classe, avec pas mal de futurs journaleux et niveau expression les profs n&#39;ont presque jamais à se plaindre niveau fautes :P


Donc l&#39;âge n&#39;est pas une excuse, c&#39;tout !

/me va se faire ban mais baste, je suis un rebelle.

----------


## Castor

Quoi ? T&#39;as un de plus que Georges Sable ? oO

+ an

----------


## Reguen

Oui oui, même que cette avance me donne le droit d&#39;être un vieux con qui critique ce qu&#39;il fait  ::): 

C&#39;est vrai qu&#39;au final les fautes c&#39;est gênant  ::(:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bof.

----------


## NitroG42

Ah les messages "dis donc, c&#39;est pas bien ca, faudrai se reprendre hein/j&#39;aurais fait ca moi"  ::rolleyes:: 

Tiens allez je modifie ma signature pour l&#39;occasion par ce que en octobre c&#39;est vraiment la saison.

----------


## Threanor

> Sans être mechant, ils sont payés pour faire ces news !


Oh le bel argument vaseux. S&#39;il suffisait d&#39;être payé pour ne pas faire d&#39;erreurs, ça fait longtemps <strike>qu&#39;il n&#39;y aurait plus de lois scélérates</strike> qu&#39;on n&#39;aurait plus d&#39;accidents pour cause de négligence. On fait tous attention et on relit nos textes. Et nous sommes plus ou moins doués en orthographe. Seulement la relecture et la correction c&#39;est un métier à part entière (correcteur/trice ou SR) et il se trouve que les news ne sont généralement pas relues avant la publication (après oui avec un délai variable).

----------


## VosT

J&#39;ai pas mis en avant le fait que les newseurs sont payés, c&#39;est le p&#39;tit jeune qui a relevé ! Et désolé mais sur JOL les gens sont bénévoles et les gens font plus attention qu&#39;ici (un troll se cache dans cette phrase)

----------


## Threanor

> J&#39;ai pas mis en avant le fait que les newseurs sont payés, c&#39;est le p&#39;tit jeune qui a relevé ! Et désolé mais sur JOL les gens sont bénévoles et les gens font plus attention qu&#39;ici (un troll se cache dans cette phrase)


Bien on va tous les embaucher pour remplacer le petit jeune. (Ne t&#39;énerves pas George, je plaisante)

----------


## Castor

Moi du haut de mes 12000 posts, je ne trouve pas que Georges Sable fasse beaucoup de fautes dans ses news. Pourquoi le remplacer ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Pourquoi le remplacer ?


Parce qu&#39;il est mauvais.
(oui, moi aussi je la cherche)

----------


## mozart

Je crois qu&#39;en fait, les fautes peuvent être classées en "fotes" et "coquilles". La première catégorie dérive de l&#39;oral (c&#39;est le fameux "langage sms" qui est source de tous les "ohhh !" et "ahhh !" et "au bûcher" de ce topic), la seconde est la conséquence d&#39;un manque de sommeil, de deux litres de cafés en intraveineuse, de la pression de l&#39;instantanné sur le net et accessoirement d&#39;une chanson de Britney Spears qui ne veut pas partir de votre tête (ça m&#39;est déjà arrivé). Bref, les "fotes", ça tue les baybays, les coquilles, ça se corrige sans s&#39;arracher un bras.

Je ne sais pas si j&#39;ai réussi à faire passer le fond de ma pensée, mais j&#39;en suis fier.

----------


## Castor

> Je ne sais pas si j&#39;ai réussi à faire passer le fond de ma pensée, mais j&#39;en suis fier.


Une faute est une faute ! Mais comme tu le soulignes, la pression de l&#39;instantané doit jouer. Suffit de corriger Reguen quand il newse.

Pour s&#39;en rendre compte.

----------


## VosT

> Une faute est une faute ! Mais comme tu le soulignes, la pression de l&#39;instantané doit jouer. Suffit de corriger Reguen quand il newse.
> 
> Pour s&#39;en rendre compte.



Ou Reguen quand il parle tout simplement ... Mais ça devient plus de la correction, mais plutot de la "traduction".

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Bien on va tous les embaucher pour remplacer le petit jeune.


Interdit de remplacer George, pour une fois qu&#39;un rédacteur de jeux PC est en même temps un jeune hippie utilisateur de Linux...

&#39;fin j&#39;dit ça...

Et c&#39;est Vost qui a dit que vous etiez payé pour faire des news, Mr. Sable lui a retorquer que vous ne l&#39;etiez pas assez   ::lol::

----------


## jofission

Faut utiliser le correcteur orthographique Google les gars !!!!   ::): 

Moa sinnon je remarques rien de plusse dans vaut niouzes en tou ka.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oh, les cibles changent ?
> 
> Après m&#39;avoir peter les burnes sur le forum GK à propos de toutes mes fautes, vous vous en prenez à la rédac ?


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, mais si tu veux on peut revenir à toi  :P

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Eh, faut arrêter, là...

J&#39;ai beau être un intégriste du "bien parler" (j&#39;ai le Grevisse et le Robert posés juste à côté de mon clavier) qui relis vingt fois chaque mot qu&#39;il écrit (même quand je poste un commentaire à deux euros cinquante sur un blog moisi), je trouve qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas péril en la demeure en ce qui concerne Canard PC.

Ok, il y parfois quelques confusions participe passé/infinitif, quelques fautes d&#39;accord, quelques pluriels oubliés, mais il m&#39;est aussi arrivé de voir des "on peut pensé" sur le site du _Monde_. De toute façon, cette faute est tellement répandue qu&#39;elle n&#39;en sera bientôt plus une, à mon grand regret.  ::(:  

Et n&#39;oubliez pas que CanardPlus est un site qui traite essentiellement de jeux vidéo. Quand on garde ça en tête, on réalise le miracle : non seulement les news de notre site préféré ne comportent pas plus de fautes que celles des autres webzines (et sont beaucoup plus drôles), mais je vous mets au défi de lire les commentaires du site de JV moyen. A côté, les forums de CanardPlus semblent peuplés de fin lettrés.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Eh, faut arrêter, là...
> 
> J&#39;ai beau être un intégriste du "bien parler" (j&#39;ai le Grevisse et le Robert posés juste à côté de mon clavier) qui relit vingt fois chaque mot qu&#39;il écrit (même quand je poste un commentaire à deux euros cinquante sur un blog moisi), je trouve qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas péril en la demeure en ce qui concerne Canard PC.
> 
> Ok, il y parfois quelques confusions participe passé/infinitif, quelques fautes d&#39;accord, quelques pluriels oubliés, mais il m&#39;est aussi arrivé de voir des "on peut pensé" sur le site du _Monde_.


Oui!
Il a raison!
Après avois mis à sac la rédaction de CPC, brûlons celle du Monde!

----------


## Erokh

> Ok, il y parfois quelques confusions participe passé/infinitif [...] De toute façon, cette faute est tellement répandue qu&#39;elle n&#39;en sera bientôt plus une, à mon grand regret.


Quoi?!!!!  ::sad::  
Mais c&#39;est un scandale!! 

C&#39;est vraiment un truc en cours, ou c&#39;est une intuition que tu as?

Et je suis d&#39;accord pour dire que les d&#39;jeun&#39;s d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui ne savent plus écrire. C&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs pas pour rien qu&#39;il vont remettre les dictées en fac et au lycée (oui oui... à mon avis c&#39;est pas la meilleure solution, mais bon, c&#39;est déjà quelque chose)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et je suis d&#39;accord pour dire que les d&#39;jeun&#39;s d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui ne savent plus écrire. C&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs pas pour rien qu&#39;il vont remettre les dictées en fac et au lycée (oui oui... à mon avis c&#39;est pas la meilleure solution, mais bon, c&#39;est déjà quelque chose)


Ouais, la meilleure solution c&#39;est le martinet.   :;):  Je déconne... Enfin je sais pas, en fait...   ::mellow::  

Quant aux dictées à la fac (d&#39;ailleurs, qui connaît encore la différence entre "quand" et "quant" ?)... Ouah... Autant au collège et au lycée c&#39;est une urgence, autant vouloir mettre des dictées à la fac c&#39;est reconnaître qu&#39;on est tombé bien bas. Remarque, après avoir vu des Bac +5 écrire des choses comme "Sélibataire" ou "Sens enfant" sur des fiches administratives, je me dis que c&#39;est pas forcément une mauvaise idée.

----------


## Laglouche

> (d&#39;ailleurs, qui connaît encore la différence entre "quand" et "quant" ?)...


Quand a une notion temporelle, pas quant.
"Quand j&#39;aurais le temps ..."
"Quant à lui ..."
Un truc dans ce genre non?

C&#39;est comme pour "autant pour moi" et "au temps pour moi"

Enfin bon, je trouve pour ma part que les fautes sont généralement peu flagrantes sur ce site, c&#39;est généralement en lisant les commentaires sur la news que je découvre qu&#39;il y avait une faute dans le texte. Il sufift que les letrtes de déubt et de fin soinet boenns pour qu&#39;on copmernne le sens de la phrase.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Et dans Le Figaro et Le Monde aussi. Et des bien hardcore.


Oh les lectures de sale capitaliste.
Et en plus ça utilise Linusque. Pffff.

Pour en revenir aux fautes, y en a pas tant que ça, faut pas exagérer non plus.
Et c&#39;est surtout mois pire que quand c&#39;était Gana.   ::rolleyes::  

Pour des news relues uniquement par le rédacteur, c&#39;est très correct.
En plus, ça occupe les petits malins qui se font un plaisir de faire remarquer la moindre 
faute dans les commentaires, alors qu&#39;il serait tellement plus discret et moins prétentieux 
d&#39;envoyer un MP au rédacteur concerné...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> (d&#39;ailleurs, qui connaît encore la différence entre "quand" et "quant" ?)


J&#39;aime avoir honte alors je vais dire les petits souvenirs que j&#39;ai en tête :

Cela n&#39;a pas de rapport avec la liason ? Quoi que ça sonne bizard, faudrait mettre "Quant on lit un texte" au lieu de "Quand on lit un texte" ?

Excuse, je suis un illétré mais bon... Je demande   ::ninja::  

Pour info, il y a la superbe et mémorable "Journée d&#39;appel" que j&#39;ai passé le mois dernier, qui a pour but de "detecter" les illétrés de France, ils demandent de ces trucs là bas, journée de suicidaire...  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

Quand: un temps. Quant: "Quant à", "quant aux...",  pour dire "à propos de", quoi. De rien.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Quand = "au moment où". Exemple: "Quand j&#39;aurai fini de manger"
Quant = "en ce qui concerne". Exemple: "Quant aux poneys, ils sont mignons."

EDIT: Crotte, grillé.

----------


## Guest

Huhu. Plus il y a d&#39;exemples, mieux c&#39;est  ::): 

Mais une simplification de la langue française, ça serait vraiment dommage, on se sent tellement "élite" quand on maîtrise des petits trucs du genre... Oui, bon, je dois faire un petit complexe d&#39;infériorité pour avoir besoin de ça  :^_^:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Hmmm... C&#39;est marrant comme jeu, ça.

Tiens, une nouvelle question, plus difficile que la dernière : trouvez la faute dans la phrase suivante (et justifiez votre réponse, bien sûr).
"Après qu&#39;il ait mangé, il s&#39;est lavé les dents."

EDIT:
Une deuxième tant que j&#39;y suis, après je retourne bosser :

Quelle est la différence (au niveau du sens) entre ces deux phrases:
1- "Je ferai ça demain."
2- "Je ferais ça demain."

Celle-là est plus facile, mais vu le nombre de personnes qui font la faute sur ces forums, elle n&#39;est pas superflue.

----------


## Gunzen-R

1-Futur
2-Conditionnel

Ou l&#39;inverse. Ou je sais pas.

Après qu&#39;il a mangé, il s&#39;est lavé les dents.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 1-Futur
> 2-Conditionnel
> 
> Après qu&#39;il a mangé, il s&#39;est lavé les dents.


TWO POINTS.   :;): 

Tiens, une autre...

Trouvez le(s) faute(s) dans le (sympathique) texte suivant:
"Ce mec c&#39;est un espèce d&#39;abruti. Et sa copine, elle a l&#39;air méchante !"

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Trouvez le(s) faute(s) dans le (sympathique) texte suivant:
> "Ce mec c&#39;est un espèce d&#39;abruti. Et sa copine, elle a l&#39;air méchante !"


Moi je pense à *une* espèce d&#39;abruti.

Et sa copine a l&#39;air méchante ! le *elle* fait redondant. (ou pas  ::unsure::  )

----------


## ElGato

Non, c&#39;est juste l&#39;air qui est méchant. Et une espèce d&#39;abruti.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et sa copine a l&#39;air méchante ! le *elle* fait redondant. (ou pas  )


C&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est pas très beau, mais ce n&#39;est pas incorrect. J&#39;ai essayé de donner un style "oral" au texte, c&#39;est pour ça.

Il reste donc encore une faute à trouver.

EDIT:



```
Non, c&#39;est juste l&#39;air qui est méchant. Et une espèce d&#39;abruti.
```

Oui, c&#39;est ça!

Cela dit, les accords dans l&#39;expression "avoir l&#39;air de" sont compliqués. Dans mon exemple utiliser un féminin serait une faute, mais parfois c&#39;est correct.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

```
Non, c&#39;est juste l&#39;air qui est méchant. Et une espèce d&#39;abruti.
```

Agar et les limitations de quote, la dernière croisade c&#39;était rien <strike>à quoter</strike> à côté !

Qui relance ? :mecquiaimebienlejeu:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Qui relance ? :mecquiaimebienlejeu:


C&#39;est à dire qu&#39;il va falloir que je bosse un minimum là, et en plus je n&#39;ai pas de nouveaux exemples en tête sur le moment. Il faudrait aller voir un site web du style "pièges de la langue française", quelque chose comme ça...

Mais tu peux créer un topic dans la section "les jeux du forum", je t&#39;y rejoindrai plus tard.

*Ah si, tiens, j&#39;en ai une dernière (comme d&#39;hab, il faut trouver la faute) :*
"On est restés là-bas cette nuit".

----------


## Laglouche

> Super jeu de mots.   
> 
> Mais reconnais quand même que c&#39;est hyperchiant. Que la quantité de smileys et de citations soit limitée d&#39;accord, mais *DEUX* quotes par message ???
> C&#39;est à dire qu&#39;il va falloir que je bosse un minimum là, et en plus je n&#39;ai pas de nouveaux exemples en tête sur le moment. Il faudrait aller voir un site web du style "pièges de la langue française", quelque chose comme ça...
> 
> Mais tu peux créer un topic dans la section "les jeux du forum", je t&#39;y rejoindrai plus tard.
> 
> *Ah si, tiens, j&#39;en ai une dernière (comme d&#39;hab, il faut trouver la faute) :*
> "On est restés là-bas cette nuit".


 "On est resté"

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> "On est resté"


Ouais, c&#39;était facile... Mais certaines personnes font la faute (contamination de "nous sommes restés").

Sur ce, j&#39;y vais. Mais n&#39;hésitez pas à créer un topic dans les "jeux", ça serait vraiment sympa.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Sur ce, j&#39;y vais. Mais n&#39;hésitez pas à créer un topic dans les "jeux", ça serait vraiment sympa.


Je vais de ce clic créer ce topic (et en plus ça rime)

----------


## BSRobin

> Ouais, c&#39;était facile... Mais certaines personnes font la faute (contamination de "nous sommes restés").
> 
> Sur ce, j&#39;y vais. Mais n&#39;hésitez pas à créer un topic dans les "jeux", ça serait vraiment sympa.


Elles sont un peu minables, tes "colles" :/
Alors après, c&#39;est peut-être une question d&#39;âge, les programmes qui changent toussa, mais jusque là, pour moi, ce sont des points de grammaire de collège, non ?

----------


## Laglouche

> Elles sont un peu minables, tes "colles" :/
> Alors après, c&#39;est peut-être une question d&#39;âge, les programmes qui changent toussa, mais jusque là, pour moi, ce sont des points de grammaire de collège, non ?


Quelle constructivité ...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Elles sont un peu minables, tes "colles" :/
> Alors après, c&#39;est peut-être une question d&#39;âge, les programmes qui changent toussa, mais jusque là, pour moi, ce sont des points de grammaire de collège, non ?


Justement personnellement je ne suis plus au collège depuis un certain temps !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Alors après, c&#39;est peut-être une question d&#39;âge, les programmes qui changent toussa, mais jusque là, pour moi, ce sont des points de grammaire de collège, non ?


Oui, enfin l&#39;emploi du subjonctif après une conjonction de subordination de type "après que", je l&#39;entends tous les jours à la télé/radio, 
et il y a même des gens du métier qui n&#39;ont jamais entendu parler de cette règle...

Pour le "on", c&#39;est plus compliqué que ça, et ça dépend du sens.
On est tous très attristés par cette nouvelle.

Mais, dans la plupart des cas, le "on" est surtout mal employé et a avantage à être remplacé par "nous"

----------


## BSRobin

> Quelle constructivité ...


Quelle stupidité.
De rien, c&#39;est avec plaisir.

----------


## Laglouche

> Quelle stupidité.
> De rien, c&#39;est avec plaisir.


Vu le niveau de tes réparties, j&#39;ai des doutes quand au fait que tu ne sois plus au collège depuis longtemps. Et sinon au collège ils ne t&#39;ont pas appris qu&#39;il fallait être constructif ou s&#39;abstenir?
Et ce n&#39;est pas la peine de me sortir un autre de tes "miroir magique!" merci.

----------


## BSRobin

> Justement personnellement je ne suis plus au collège depuis un certain temps !


Non, mais disons que "futur / conditionnel", "quand / quant" et , je trouve que ce n&#39;est pas de la grammaire particulièrement vicelarde ... c&#39;est du même accabit que "quelque / quel(le)(s) que", "ou / où".

Après, oui, moi aussi le collège c&#39;est bien loin, et à part des bribes à la "lupum non timeo" et "Les crues du Nil ont une place prépondérante dans l&#39;agriculture en Egypte.[...]", il y a effectivement des pans entiers de programme qui se sont fait la malle.
Mais comme je n&#39;ai pas cessé depuis le collège de m&#39;exprimer de manière écrite ... la grammaire et l&#39;orthographe ne se sont pas barrées avec les soirées picole.

Je trouve plus les difficultés dans certaines conjugaisons de verbe réflexifs, le subjonctif qui apparaît, disparaît...

@Jojo> le problème, c&#39;est qu&#39;en effet l&#39;utilisation du subjonctif à la suite d"&#39;après que" est répandue et pas que dans le quart-monde ! 
Personnellement, j&#39;y suis tellement habitué qu&#39;à mon oreille, l&#39;indicatif "sonne" faux, et le subjonctif sonne juste.

----------


## Tink

Bon, la classe de CP3.. on se calme...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Le topic est créé !

En fait il est là : cliquez pour vous muscler la tête !

----------


## Goji

et maintenant, un moment de détente :

----------


## BSRobin

> Vu le niveau de tes réparties, *j&#39;ai des doutes quand au fait* que tu ne sois plus au collège depuis longtemps. Et sinon au collège ils ne t&#39;ont pas appris qu&#39;il fallait être constructif ou s&#39;abstenir?
> Et ce n&#39;est pas la peine de me sortir un autre de tes "miroir magique!" merci.


Et bien ma chère Florence, je vous invite à observer autour de vous et constater que vos collègues ont, eux, bien compris qu&#39;il s&#39;agissait d&#39;une vraie question.
Peut-être devriez-vous cesser de voir de l&#39;ironie à chaque coin de post sur ce forum.
Par contre, ne tardez pas pour le rapport Pichaud, il me le faut sur mon bureau avant 17h30.

J&#39;espère que vous ne m&#39;en voudrez pas d&#39;avoir mis en valeur ce qui constitue, à mon humble avis, la preuve que vous lisez les messages en diagonale.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Et ce n&#39;est pas la peine de me sortir un autre de tes "miroir magique!" merci.


Manque pas un "S" à Miroirs ?

----------


## Goji

Non.

----------


## Reguen

> Ou Reguen quand il parle tout simplement ... Mais ça devient plus de la correction, mais plutot de la "traduction".


Oui bon là hein... Ce sont mes doigts qui fourchent (voir le dernier Weekly strip sur C-V ><).


Tout ça pour dire que l&#39;orthographe de ce site est un scandale, c&#39;tout.

----------


## Ash

> Tu as des problèmes? Tu veux en parler? 
> 
> Le coup de l&#39;âge pour mal écrire, c&#39;est une excuse totalement bidon. C&#39;est juste que les "17/19 ans" le montrent plus, parce qu&#39;à cet âge là la honte ça n&#39;existe pas, les portes de chez skyblog sont donc grande ouvertes.


Quel grand esprit cet Oni² !  :;):  J&#39;acquiesce   ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Se dire qu&#39;on écrit mieux que les gamins de maintenant c&#39;est de la branlette totale si vous voulez mon avis (même si vous n&#39;en voulez pas). Je n&#39;ai absolument aucune idée du taux d&#39;illétrisme passé/présent mais je doute qu&#39;il aie augmenté.
Seulement, les illétrés d&#39;avant n&#39;avaient pas Internet, c&#39;est tout. C&#39;était moins visible. D&#39;autre part les illétrés d&#39;avant n&#39;allaient pas faire des études supérieures alors plus élitistes.

Maintenant que les facs sont ouvertes aux geeks qui pensent que Wiki est plus documenté que le Littré, on découvre le phénomène de masse. Mais il faut arrêter avec le "c&#39;était mieux avant". Putain on croirait que les gosses sont génétiquement différents depuis 20 ans.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Se dire qu&#39;on écrit mieux que les gamins de maintenant c&#39;est de la branlette totale si vous voulez mon avis (même si vous n&#39;en voulez pas). Je n&#39;ai absolument aucune idée du taux d&#39;illétrisme passé/présent mais je doute qu&#39;il aie augmenté.
> Seulement, les illétrés d&#39;avant n&#39;avaient pas Internet, c&#39;est tout. C&#39;était moins visible. D&#39;autre part les illétrés d&#39;avant n&#39;allaient pas faire des études supérieures alors plus élitistes.
> 
> Maintenant que les facs sont ouvertes aux geeks qui pensent que Wiki est plus documenté que le Littré, on découvre le phénomène de masse. Mais il faut arrêter avec le "c&#39;était mieux avant". Putain on croirait que les gosses sont génétiquement différents depuis 20 ans.


Pour travailler avec des vieux... Bon ok disons de 20 à 60 ans mais dans le tas il y a beaucoup plus de vieux que de jeunes. Même si la plupart n&#39;ont pas le bac ils connaissent le français. Parmi les jeunes c&#39;est souvent du bac +2 mais au delà d&#39;écrire "yoyo et la voiture rouge" ca pose problème.
Oui je suis persuadé qu&#39;il y a plus d&#39;illétrés, voire d&#39;analphabètes qu&#39;avant, et je dirais même qu&#39;il y a plus d&#39;abrutis qu&#39;avant tout simplement.
Et si avoir ou non le bac ne fait pas tout, il y a quand même de quoi se poser des questions.

Pour ce qui est des fautes, ben je ne suis pas Capello il m&#39;arrive d&#39;en faire et il y en a peut être même dans ce texte que je n&#39;ai pas trouvé.
J&#39;ai le sentiment que globalement le site et les forums sont au dessus de ce qu&#39;on peut souvent trouver sur le net, pour moi il y a une différence entre ceux qui ont un peu de mal à écrire et ceux qui ne font aucun effort.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Euhhhh merde comment dire...

J&#39;avais mal écrit "illettré".

Est-ce un signe ?
Fait chier.
Qui a une corde ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Euhhhh merde comment dire...
> 
> J&#39;avais mal écrit "illettré".
> 
> Est-ce un signe ?
> Fait chier.
> Qui a une corde ?


Arf je l&#39;ai recopié tel quel en plus   ::happy2::

----------


## Erokh

> Maintenant que les facs sont ouvertes aux geeks qui pensent que Wiki est plus documenté que le Littré, on découvre le phénomène de masse. Mais il faut arrêter avec le "c&#39;était mieux avant". Putain on croirait que les gosses sont génétiquement différents depuis 20 ans.


C&#39;est pas une question de génétique, mais plutôt déducation: maintenant la majorité des jeunes attendent que tout leur arrive dans le bec sans qu&#39;ils n&#39;aient rien à faire. Et aujourd&#39;hui le bac on le donne (déjà à mon époque -il y a 6 ans- c&#39;était le cas, hein). Et quand on voit que la plupart des gens que je connait sont soit à la fac soit en école d&#39;ingé, bin on se dit qu&#39;il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas...

----------


## criptanard

Et voilà les fautes dans les dessins!

Au sujet de la "news" concernant les serveurs cpc, voyez le canard de droite qui est inexcusable!   ::happy2::

----------


## ElGato

> C&#39;est pas une question de génétique, mais plutôt déducation: maintenant la majorité des jeunes attendent que tout leur arrive dans le bec sans qu&#39;ils n&#39;aient rien à faire. Et aujourd&#39;hui le bac on le donne (déjà à mon époque -il y a 6 ans- c&#39;était le cas, hein).


Non. Rien n&#39;a changé, les jeunes sont toujours aussi cons, mais comme le dit Jeckhyl c&#39;est juste que ça se voit plus, et éventuellement qu&#39;il y a plus d&#39;échanges entre des jeunes de différents milieux sociaux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C&#39;est aussi la faute aux forums CPC. Chaque fois que je vois un "Coffre de qualité" dans Titan Quest je me dis "les cons, ils n&#39;ont pas écrit correctement ("de qualitay")".

En parlant de çà tiens, quelqu&#39;un connaît-il le terme employé concernant ces erreurs de vocabulaire "volontaires" qui se généralisent par la suite sur le web, et arrivent parfois à prendre le pas sur le "vrai" vocabulaire ? Pour l&#39;exemple j&#39;avais vu un article d&#39;un prof anglais déplorant que de plus en plus d&#39;élèves écrivent spontanément "teh" à la place de "the" (et çà, çay le mal). Si vous avez des infos là-dessus je prends.

----------


## Lotto

> non mé mar D gam1 ki se la paite en ns disan kil fo écrir bi1, internet c libr put1
> 
> Ah, et j&#39;ai 18 ans, quand j&#39;en avais 16 (en terminale quoi), les gens savaient écrire dans l&#39;ensemble. Voilà.



Je plussoie fortement, j&#39;ai 16 ans et les gens savent écrire dans l&#39;ensemble, à part un pote qui écrit "néanmoins" "n&#39;est en moins" mais c&#39;est l&#39;exception qui confirme la règle.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C&#39;est un peu HS par rapport au sujet initial, mais en faisant des recherches sur ma question posée deux post plus haut (l&#39;usage du _teh_ à la place du _the_) je suis tombé sur çà :

http://www.netlingo.com/lookup.cfm?term=leetspeak

Article relativement classique, mais qui explique que j&#39;ai cru pendant trois ans que fear s&#39;écrivait réellement phear en anglais châtié  ::): .
Accessoirement on apprend à y écrire mal. 

Je ne connaissait pas ce site mais il a l&#39;air assez sympa.

----------


## Erokh

sinon pour ton procédé, on peut appeler ça du néologisme, non?

----------


## VosT

> C&#39;est un peu HS par rapport au sujet initial, mais en faisant des recherches sur ma question posée deux post plus haut (l&#39;usage du _teh_ à la place du _the_) je suis tombé sur çà :
> 
> http://www.netlingo.com/lookup.cfm?term=leetspeak
> 
> Article relativement classique, mais qui explique que j&#39;ai cru pendant trois ans que fear s&#39;écrivait réellement phear en anglais châtié .
> Accessoirement on apprend à y écrire mal. 
> 
> Je ne connaissait pas ce site mais il a l&#39;air assez sympa.



En français tu as le "aps" qui est une erreur récurrente (chez moi au moins) lorsqu&#39;on souhaite écrire "pas". Anticipation trop importante de la main gauche sur la main droite, blabla. M&#39;enfin je me corrige en général  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je m&#39;interroge plutôt sur le l&#39;usage volontaire de ce qui est à la base une erreur (le fameux "teh"). Je suis sûr que quelqu&#39;un avait trouvé un nom pour ce détournement de vocabulaire. Ahhhhh ptain voilà pourquoi je déteste le Trivial Pursuit.
A un moment donné je jouais aussi avec un gars (français) qui n&#39;arrêtait pas de dire "lol"... sur Teamspeak. Je ne sais pas si c&#39;est répandu mais c&#39;est assez troublant.

----------


## Erokh

> En français tu as le "aps" qui est une erreur récurrente (chez moi au moins) lorsqu&#39;on souhaite écrire "pas". Anticipation trop importante de la main gauche sur la main droite, blabla. M&#39;enfin je me corrige en général


moi c&#39;est tous les mots qui finissent en "ement" qui deviennent "meent"  ::sad::  je corrige à la relecture, mais c&#39;est bien pète-glaouis comme reflèxe foireux

----------


## mescalin

Hopla ! tiens, j&#39;avais pas vu le topic !

Petite reaction vite fait:

Concernant les fautes dans les news, nos chers redacteurs ne sont pas infaillibles, et quand faute il ya, signalée elle est la plupart du temps dans les commentaires, puis corrigée par le newser consciencieux (:utopiste ::): . Pour le journal, j&#39;imagine que comme dans toutes les redactions, ya relecture et rerelecture et rererelecture etc... Pourtant, des fautes persistent, ben c&#39;est normal ! Eh oui ! tu va faire relire un texte par 7 personnes douée pour l&#39;othographe, elles vont quand même passer à coté de fautes bêtes (_et_ à la place de _est_, fautes de typo ...), voire une connerie thématique qu&#39;on survole, trop focalisé sur l&#39;orthographe pour penser au sens. Sans oublier les crasses du maquettiste jaloux qui se venge comme il peut (hin hin hin).

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de la conjugaison, grammaire, orthographe, une solution : LIRE

Et lire en bon français, donc plutot dans les bouquins que les blogs.

lire lire lire lire

Et après, tu réfléchis plus, tu _sais_ que ça s&#39;écrit comme ça.

----------


## Maxwell

> A un moment donné je jouais aussi avec un gars (français) qui n&#39;arrêtait pas de dire "lol"... sur Teamspeak. Je ne sais pas si c&#39;est répandu mais c&#39;est assez troublant.


J&#39;en connais qui le disent même dans la vraie vie.

C&#39;est à cause de ces gens la que je suis en train de rechercher un procédé pour arracher le poumon de quelqu&#39;un à travers Internet. 

J&#39;vous tiens au jus.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

*MOURIR PREND UN SEUL "R" BORDEL !!!*


Désolé, mais fallait que ça sorte. Tellement de gens écrivent "mourrir" que j&#39;en peux plus de le voir.

Et pardon si ça a déjà été dit, mais c&#39;est préférable de le dire 2 fois.


D&#39;ailleurs, comment on écrit "vaut" genre "il vaut mieux pas mettre tes doigts dans la prise" ?

----------


## Threanor

> D&#39;ailleurs, comment on écrit "vaut" genre "il vaut mieux pas mettre tes doigts dans la prise" ?


comme tu l&#39;as écrit (verbe valoir). "Mieux vaut en rire que de s&#39;en foutre"

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Merci, j&#39;étais pas sur pour le verbe valoir.  ::):

----------


## v1nce86

juste pour en revenir aux jeunes et leur déficience à écrire correctement, j&#39;ai un petit avis sur la question :

avant on lisait une presse papier sans aucunes fautes, il n&#39;y avait pas les news écritures au burrin (je parle pas de CPC) et les forums avec langage sms, et personnelement moi qui ne vas plus à l&#39;école et qui ne lis pas beaucoup (de presse papier j&#39;entend), quand je vois trop souvent une faute j&#39;ai tendance à la reproduire, et je dois pas être le seul.

faut vraiment arreter le sms sur les forums ca fait un nivellement vers le bas.

----------


## Reguen

> juste pour en revenir aux jeunes et leur déficience à écrire correctement, j&#39;ai un petit avis sur la question :
> 
> avant on lisait une presse papier sans aucune<strike>*s*</strike> faute<strike>*s*</strike>, il n&#39;y avait pas les news écrit<strike>ur</strike>es au burrin (je *ne* parle pas de CPC) et les forums avec langage sms, et personne*l*lement moi qui ne va*i*s plus à l&#39;école et qui ne lis pas beaucoup (de presse papier j&#39;entend*s*), quand je vois trop souvent une faute j&#39;ai tendance à la reproduire, et je *ne* dois pas être le seul.
> 
> *Il* faut vraiment arr*ê*ter le sms sur les forums *ç*a fait un nivellement vers le bas.


Désolé, c&#39;est compulsif (j&#39;ai passé les fautes de style)  ::ninja::  Et on voit trop souvent de ces fautes "faibles" qu&#39;on pardonne vite :P

Sinon jeu ne prend pas de x au singulier et vous avez tort d&#39;écrire tord à tout bout de champ ! Si la rédaction le veut bien je pourrais devenir Secrétaire de rédaction sur ce forum, avec un salaire modique pour des compétences éprouvées  ::lol::  

Sinon depuis le post de départ, il y a eu peu, voire pas du tout, de faute(s) dans les news. Ca ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Désolé, c&#39;est compulsif (j&#39;ai passé les fautes de style)  Et on voit trop souvent de ces fautes "faibles" qu&#39;on pardonne vite*.* :P
> 
> Sinon jeu ne prend pas de x au singulier et vous avez tort d&#39;écrire tord à tout bout de champ ! Si la rédaction le veut bien je pourrais devenir Secrétaire de rédaction sur ce forum, avec un salaire modique pour des compétences éprouvées*.*  
> 
> Sinon depuis le post de départ, il y a eu peu, voire pas du tout, de faute(s) dans les news. Ca ça fait plaisir*.*


La ponctuation, c&#39;est tout aussi important.

----------


## Reguen

J&#39;utilise les smileys pour ponctuer mes fins de phrases (tu vois !) :P

Et pis bon, me faire corriger par un S, bouh !  ::o:

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;utilise les smileys pour ponctuer mes fins de phrases (tu vois !) :P
> 
> Et pis bon, me faire corriger par un S, bouh !


J&#39;écris sans faire de fautes en général, c&#39;est tout, jaloux.  :B):  Et je ponctue aussi assez souvent mes fins de phrases par des smileys, la remarque c&#39;était juste pour faire chier.

----------


## Pelomar

> juste pour en revenir aux jeunes et leur déficience à écrire correctement, j&#39;ai un petit avis sur la question :
> 
> avant on lisait une presse papier sans aucunes fautes, il n&#39;y avait pas les news écritures au burrin (je parle pas de CPC) et les forums avec langage sms, et personnelement moi qui ne vas plus à l&#39;école et qui ne lis pas beaucoup (de presse papier j&#39;entend), quand je vois trop souvent une faute j&#39;ai tendance à la reproduire, et je dois pas être le seul.
> 
> faut vraiment arreter le sms sur les forums ca fait un nivellement vers le bas.


Enfin en même temps il y a très peu de forums qui autorise le sms.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Chut il ne faut pas le dire, et laisser penser qu&#39;on est sur un forum d&#39;él... pardon d&#39;Elite (j&#39;ai failli oublier la majuscule).

----------


## Greg.

```
Forum sans nouveaux messages
```

Forum sans nouveau message  :;):

----------


## Goji

Ce lapin moche a raison.

----------


## Timesquirrel

J'ai personnellement des difficultés en orthographe, mais j'utilise un programme excellent bien qu'onéreux. Ça s'appelle Antidote et c'est édité par la société Druide. Non seulement c'est une aide précieuse, mais en plus c'est un outil didactique qui rappelle systématiquement les règles de grammaire.


Voila le lien du site http://www.druide.com/antidote.html

----------


## Greg.

> Ce lapin moche a raison.


Le lapin moche a toujours raison.  ::P:

----------


## xheyther

> Chut il ne faut pas le dire, et laisser penser qu'on est sur un forum d'él... pardon d'Elite (j'ai failli oublier la majuscule).


*É*lite

On en est ou on en est pas hein  ::P:

----------


## [Braiyan]

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d6...7-f8833d43df77
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Forum sans nouveaux messages
> ```
> 
> Forum sans nouveau message


Les deux sont possibles. Tu peux parler d'"un nouveau message" en particulier, ou des "nouveaux messages" en général.
http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/ART_INDE.htm
"Bonjour, il vous reste des fromages ?"
"Bonjour, il vous reste du fromage ?"
Je peux me tromper, mais j'en suis quasiment certain.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Les deux sont possibles. Tu peux parler d'"un nouveau message" en particulier, ou des "nouveaux messages" en général.
> http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/ART_INDE.htm
> "Bonjour, il vous reste des fromages ?"
> "Bonjour, il vous reste du fromage ?"
> Je peux me tromper, mais j'en suis quasiment certain.


Quel est le rapport entre notre problème et le fait que "fromage" peut être à la fois  considéré comme un dénombrable et comme indénombrable ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Aghora

> *É*lite
> 
> On en est ou on en est pas hein


Comment tu fais pour mettre l'accent sur la Majuscule sans utiliser le correcteur de Firefox ?

----------


## Say hello

De toute façon d'une certaine manière les 2 restent correctes dans la forme, mais pas trop dans le fond.

"Forum sans nouveaux messages" indiquerait qu'il n'y a pas plusieurs nouveaux messages, peut être un, mais pas plus.
"Forum sans nouveau message" bah y'a rien de neuf.

En tapant ça par contre j'ai l'impression que le "nouveaux messages" me viol les yeux comme si y'avait un truc qui clochait sur le sens du texte.

edit: Aghora: ALT+0201
->É
Mais là faut avoir que ça à faire.  :^_^:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Comment tu fais pour mettre l'accent sur la Majuscule sans utiliser le correcteur de Firefox ?


Capslock + "é"



 ::siffle::

----------


## kilfou

> Capslock + "é"


IT'S A TRAP §§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> IT'S A TRAP §§§§


Bah non, au contraire, c'est un appel à rejoindre l'alliance rebelle contre l'empire  ::P:

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Quel est le rapport entre notre problème et le fait que "fromage" peut être à la fois  considéré comme un dénombrable et comme indénombrable ?


Ben je mettais ça comme exemple (fromage étant le premier mot qui me soit venu à l'esprit), mais je pense que "nouveau(x) message(s)" peut l'être aussi (au singulier => sans nouveau message => sans fromage (c'est vraiment un exemple de merde, je l'admets))
Bon, je suis peut-être en train de raconter de la merde sur la démonstration, mais je suis quasi-sûr qu'on peut mettre les deux.




> En tapant ça par contre j'ai l'impression que le "nouveaux messages" me viol les yeux comme si y'avait un truc qui clochait sur le sens du texte.


Bizarrement, moi, c'est "sans nouveau message" qui aurait tendance à me choquer.

----------


## crAsh

Par la Sainte Barbe de Joseph, un sujet spécialement crée par et pour les intégristes de l'orthographe et des bonnes règles grammaticales de notre langue !
Comment ai-je pu passer à côté de cet ouvrage si longtemps ?

Si vous m'acceptez, je serai ravi de compter parmi vos fidèles.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bizarrement, moi, c'est "sans nouveau message" qui aurait tendance à me choquer.


Abanon. On peut dire "Sans un seul nouveau message" par exemple.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'y vais de ma petite remarque : "sans nouveaux messages" est tout à fait correct, n'en déplaise au lapin moche. Pourquoi ? Parce que justement on mentionne "avec nouveaux messages" au-dessus. L'astuce est de remplacer "sans" par "avec". 
Comme on peut avoir un forum avec plusieurs nouveau*x* message*s*, on mettra aussi sans nouveau*x* message*s*.
Si par contre, on avait eu "Forum avec nouveau message", il aurait fallu inscrire en dessous "Forum sans nouveau message", l'idée étant de souligner l'unicité du nouveau message.

----------


## Djal

> Voila le lien du site http://www.druide.com/antidote.html


Merci  ::):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Par la Sainte Barbe de Joseph, un sujet spécialement crée par et pour les intégristes de l'orthographe et des bonnes règles grammaticales de notre langue !
> Comment ai-je pu passer à côté de cet ouvrage si longtemps ?
> 
> Si vous m'acceptez, je serai ravi de compter parmi vos fidèles.


 :tired: 

Intégriste !

----------


## crAsh

> Intégriste !


Vandale !
Nous réglerons nos différends devant une console et un jeu de combat dithyrambique incluant le personnage de Guile.  :Bave:

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Abanon. On peut dire "Sans un seul nouveau message" par exemple.


Nan, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'à choisir je prendrais le pluriel.

----------


## ducon

> Comment tu fais pour mettre l'accent sur la Majuscule sans utiliser le correcteur de Firefox ?


AltGr-Shift-é.  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

On peut mettre du pluriel ou du singulier après "sans" selon le sens qu'on donne à la phrase.
Or comme chebrou le dit y'a marqué "avec nouveaux messages" donc chebrou a raison faut marquer "sans nouveaux messages".

/débat

----------


## fouizlala

J'ai trouvé ça pour les majuscules accentuées, ça fonctionne pas mal :


Á = alt 181 - Â = alt 182 - À = alt 183 - ā = alt 257
Æ =alt 146 - Ã =alt 199
Ç = alt 128 - Ć = alt 262 - C =alt 264
Đ =alt 272, alt 209
Ē = alt 274 - È = alt 212 - É = alt 144
Ñ = alt 165 - Ö = alt 153
Ú = alt 233 - Û = alt 234 - Ù = alt 235 - Ü= alt 154
Ý = alt 237 - Ž = alt 381
¿ = alt 168 - ¬ = alt 170 - ¯ = alt 238 - · = alt 250
¯ = alt 713
® = alt 169 - © =alt 184 - Θ Ξ = alt 920 & 926
½ = alt 171 - ¼ = alt 172 - ¾ = alt 243
º = alt 248 - ¹ = alt 251 - ² = alt 253 - ³ = alt 252
« » = alt 174 & 175
¢ = alt 189 - ¥ = alt 190
ß = alt 225 - µ = alt 230 - þ = alt 231 - Ί = alt 906
Þ = alt 232 - - Δ = alt 916 - Ώ = alt 911- Ω = alt 937
ƒ = alt 402 - ? = alt 416 - Λ alt 923 - Π = alt 928
Σ = alt 931 - Φ = alt 934 - Ψ = alt 936

----------


## ducon

Ton astuce ne fonctionne qu’avec Windows, les nôtres qu’avec Unix.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ton astuce ne fonctionne qu’avec Windows, les nôtres qu’avec Unix.


Bande de sectaires  :tired: .

----------


## ducon

Je viens de me rendre compte que taper sur le chapeau pour faire un accent circonflexe puis sur un chiffre le met en exposant automatiquement : x⁹≠(x³)².

----------


## fouizlala

> Je viens de me rendre compte que taper sur le chapeau pour faire un accent circonflexe puis sur un chiffre le met en exposant automatiquement : x⁹≠(x³)².


Oui mais ça c'est pour Unix et pas pour Windaube d'abord alors hein... ::P:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je viens de me rendre compte que taper sur le chapeau pour faire un accent circonflexe puis sur un chiffre le met en exposant automatiquement : x⁹≠(x³)².


Ça ne marche que sur ¹, ² ou ³ chez moi...  :tired:

----------


## ducon

Quelle distribution as-tu ? Peut-être qu’il te manque une police ou deux.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Quelle distribution as-tu ? Peut-être qu’il te manque une police ou deux.


Debian, comme toi il me semble ? En revanche il me manque peut-être des polices effectivement.

----------


## half

Ha ouai c'est marant Banane⁴

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ha ouai c'est mar*r*ant Banane⁴


 :haha:  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Largeman

Y a le "s" à _ouai_ aussi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Y a le "s" à _ouai_ aussi.


Parce que c'est dans le dico ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Parce que c'est dans le dico ça ?


Ouais.

----------


## Hirilorn

Je signale en passant une faute d'orthographe dans le menu de gauche du site (ou une lettre coupée par le cadre, je ne sais pas). Dans la rubrique "communauté", c'est écrit "jeux indépendant". J'aurais mis un s en plus.

----------


## SAYA

> Alors voila, sur CPC (le site) les news font en moyenne 50 mots (j'dis ça, j'ai pas compté) et on trouve au moins une faute par news. C'est pas que ça fait tache, mais en fait si. Je comprends bien que vous n'êtes pas de l'Academie française et que le plus important c'est la vanne pourrie longuement réfléchie (surtout celles de George) mais la dyslexie des doigts et les problèmes de conjugaison ça se soigne.
> 
> Donc pour conclure, les news sont courtes donc la relecture est courte aussi, alors si vous pouviez y faire un peu plus attention ça ferait plaisir à mes yeux.



Alors voil*à*, sur CPC (le site) les news font en moyenne *cinquante* (dans un texte les nombre sont écrits en lettres) mots (je *dis ça*, *je n'ai* pas compté) et on *y* trouve au moins une faute par news. *Ce n'est pas que cela fasse* tache ; mais en fait si. Je comprends bien que nous ne sommes pas (tu en fais partie me semble-t-il) de l'Acad*é*mie française et que le plus important c'est *la* vanne pourrie, longuement réfléchie (surtout cell*e* de George) mais la dyslexie des doigts  (à mon sens cette difficulté n'est pas liée aux doigts) et les problèmes de conjugaison, *se soignent*.

Donc pour conclure, les news sont courtes donc la relecture est *rapide* (pour éviter les redites) ; alors (tu mets aussi ou alors mais pas les deux)  si vous pouviez faire un peu plus attention *cela* ferait plaisir à mes yeux

Sans rancune ::P:  :et puis tu sais parfois on écrit vite sur un forum et son existence n'est pas une salle d'examen. Mais c'est vrai que - et je suis d'accord sur ce point -  la langue française est belle et qu'il faut y faire attention.

----------


## SAYA

c'est que 


> j'arrive jamais à me rendre comptes de mes fautes d'orthographes


  ::P:  ::P: Normal autrement tu n'en ferais pas ! ::):

----------


## SAYA

> Après qu'il a mangé, il s'est lavé les dents


.

après se construit avec l'indicatif ou le conditionnel : jamais avec le subjonctif, parce que tu annonces un fait accompli "passé"
tu pourrais donc dire : après qu'il aura mangé, il se lavera les dents.

Au contraire de avant que qui se construit avec le subjonctif parce que dans ce cas tu annonces un fait futur, donc éventuel, 

Tu dirais donc "Le chef de gare siffle avant que le train ne parte" (et il y a bien la négation ne : car il y a une incertitude sur l'heure du départ !)

Tu vois c'est beau le français !!!! C'est une vrai passion.

Je te rassure, si je suis dans mes rêves, je fais aussi des fautes d'inattention. (Ca rend fou mon gentil patron) ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> Abanon. On peut dire "Sans un seul nouveau message" par exemple.



La règle est simple : sans peut être suivi du singulier ou du pluriel _selon le sens_
Etre sans place (en général tu n'en as qu'une)
Une femme sans enfants (elle peut effectivement en avoir 1 ou +)
Pareil pour un gilet sans manches (sinon c'est que t'es manchot... et encore la manche peut être vide  ::P:  ::P: )

----------


## SAYA

> Si la rédaction le veut bien je pourrais devenir Secrétaire de rédaction sur ce forum,


  ::lol::  

Dommage pour toi ! J'ai déjà postulé  ::P:  ::P: 




> Sinon depuis le post de départ, il y a eu peu, voire pas du tout, de faute(s) dans les news. Ca ça fait plaisir


  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  Voilà qui est gentil

----------


## half

> la langue française est belle et qu'il faut y faire attention.


Elle est surtout casse couille.

---------- Post added at 09h20 ---------- Previous post was at 09h18 ----------




> Je signale en passant une faute d'orthographe dans le menu de gauche du site (ou une lettre coupée par le cadre, je ne sais pas). Dans la rubrique "communauté", c'est écrit "jeux indépendant". J'aurais mis un s en plus.


Corrigé merci

----------


## SAYA

> Elle est surtout casse couille.




---------- Post added at 09h20 ---------- Previous post was at 09h18 ----------

C'est ton droit de le penser  ::P: mais j'aime et quand j'aime je partage (quand je n'aime pas, je le dis AUSSI)




> Corrigé merci


Tiens tiens ! Y aurait-il deux poids deux mesures  ::huh::  non pas toi  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Elle peut être belle et casse-couilles à la fois, <insérez votre métaphore misogyne ici>, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre.

Par contre, casse-couille(s) s'écrit avec un trait d'union, preuve que le mot représente bien le concept associé.

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=chebrou;2029745]


> Elle peut être belle et casse-couilles à la fois, <insérez votre métaphore misogyne ici>, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre.
> 
> Par contre, casse-couille(s) s'écrit avec un trait d'union, preuve que le mot représente bien le concept associé



 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  M E R C I J'A D O R E

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

En ortho, je suis nul, en typo par contre, je me débrouille plutôt bien, et foutre un accent sur une majuscule, hors nom propre, c'est un beaucoup inutile et déconseillé (sauf pour les noms propres).

Un peu comme écrire en all caps, c'est Mal. 

Même les moines copistes ne faisaient pas cette faute. Bande de noobs.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> En ortho, je suis nul, en typo par contre, je me débrouille plutôt bien, et foutre un accent sur une majuscule, hors nom propre, c'est un beaucoup inutile et déconseillé (sauf pour les noms propres).


Non.





> Même les moines copistes ne faisaient pas cette faute. Bande de noobs.


Peut être parce qu'en Latin il n'y a pas d'accent...

----------


## Earthworm Jim

> La règle est simple : sans peut être suivi du singulier ou du pluriel _selon le sens_
> Etre sans place (en général tu n'en as qu'une)
> Une femme sans enfants (elle peut effectivement en avoir 1 ou +)
> Pareil pour un gilet sans manches (sinon c'est que t'es manchot... et encore la manche peut être vide :p:p)


Ahum... Si vous me permettez l'exemple de la femme est mauvais. _
Sans_, comme _aucun_, ne peut pas être suivi du pluriel car il équivaut à un nombre de zéro unité. L'exception qui confirme la règle c'est quand l'objet est sensé posséder plusieurs de ces unités : un gilet sans manches, une pomme sans pépins, un ciel sans nuages. Après on entre dans un débat philosophique-scientifique, mais l'état normal de la femme c'est sans enfant - comme un clavier sans fil ou un tueur sans pitié. 

Une autre exception existe lorsqu'il est utilisé dans une tournure au conditionnel : _sans eux j'aurais péri_ (dans ce cas on suppose et on nie à la fois le pluriel de l'unité...).  

:pgm:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Non.


Je viens de vérifier, et en fait dans 3 ouvrages de typo différents, les réponses sont différentes...




> Peut être parce qu'en Latin il n'y a pas d'accent...


Et pour le vulgaire ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Je viens de vérifier, et en fait dans 3 ouvrages de typo différents, les réponses sont différentes...


Ben je dis pas que les typographes sont pas paresseux  ::P: 






> Et pour le vulgaire ?


Ben y'a pas d'accent non plus, alors...

----------


## Silver

> Comment tu fais pour mettre l'accent sur la Majuscule sans utiliser le correcteur de Firefox ?


Passe ton clavier en québécois, c'est un qwerty avec des accents plus les accents sur les majuscules quand on met shift, best clavier ever.   :;): 

Bon je n'en ai pas et depuis 2 ans je tape tous mes accents avec ALT+..., mais quand même !

----------


## ducon

> Je viens de vérifier, et en fait dans 3 ouvrages de typo différents, les réponses sont différentes...


Le lexique blablabla Imprimerie nationale dit qu’il faut les accents sur les capitales. Demande-toi pourquoi c’est carrément dans le carré de tête dans les polices de caractères.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Le lexique blablabla Imprimerie nationale dit qu’il faut les accents sur les capitales. Demande-toi pourquoi c’est carrément dans le carré de tête dans les polices de caractères.


Bringhurst à un autre avis déjà... 
Et pour le carré de tête, on pourrait alors se demander pourquoi ce sont des caractère de ponctuation qui commence le susdit caractère... ou relire l'historique de tout ça. Sinon on rejette comme non important les guillemets anglais (simple et double), et on trouve plus important les déco simple de cadre.

----------


## SAYA

> Ahum... _Si vous me permettez l'exemple de la femme est mauvais_
> 
> 
> Bien sûr, au contraire car tout le monde peut se tromper_. 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ducon

> Bringhurst à un autre avis déjà...


Avec un nom pareil… trêve de mauvaise foi.




> Et pour le carré de tête, on pourrait alors se demander pourquoi ce sont des caractère de ponctuation qui commence le susdit caractère... ou relire l'historique de tout ça. Sinon on rejette comme non important les guillemets anglais (simple et double), et on trouve plus important les déco simple de cadre.


En France, on utilise « et », les autres sont utilisés parfois quand on empile les guillemets ; et quand je parle de carré de tête, je parle des caractères qui sont juste après l’ASCII 7 zguègues, donc loin devant tout le reste.

----------


## Anonyme210226

L'argument d'Earthworm Jim se tient : "une femme sans enfant" est plus logique qu'une "femme sans enfants", parce qu'une femme peut avoir un enfant unique ou bien plusieurs enfants. Si on met "enfant" au pluriel, le cas d'une femme avec enfant unique pose problème : est-elle considérée "sans enfants" ?

L'avantage d'écrire "enfant" au singulier est qu'il lève l'ambiguïté sur ce point. Une femme sans enfant est une femme sans le moindre enfant.

On peut aussi dire une femme nullipare, ça évitera de se prendre autant la tête.

----------


## SAYA

> "une femme sans enfant" est plus logique qu'une "femme sans enfants"


, 
T'as pensé à la possibilité d'avoir des jumeaux ? ::P:  Peut être l'exception vient-elle justement de ce cas ::huh:: 




> On peut aussi dire une femme nullipare, ça évitera de se prendre autant la tête


.Je connais primipare (premier) mais j'ai eu beau chercher dans le dico... ton nullipare n'existe pas MAIS c'est bien tenté  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> .Je connais primipare (premier) mais j'ai eu beau chercher dans le dico... ton nullipare n'existe pas


Euh, si...

Accesoirement, une femme sans enfant n'est pas obligatoirement nullipare  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> , 
> T'as pensé à la possibilité d'avoir des jumeaux ? Peut être l'exception vient-elle justement de ce cas
> 
> .Je connais primipare (premier) mais j'ai eu beau chercher dans le dico... ton nullipare n'existe pas MAIS c'est bien tenté


Boarf, ton arguement est un peu juste, reconnais-le. Je le répète, "sans enfant" est moins ambigu que "sans enfants".
Si les dicos étaient exhaustifs, ça se saurait... Le terme nullipare est au moins utilisé par les vétérinaires et par les obstétriciens.





> Euh, si...
> 
> Accesoirement, une femme sans enfant n'est pas obligatoirement nullipare


C'est juste, mais c'est triste pour elle.

----------


## SAYA

> Je le répète, "sans enfant" est moins ambigu que "sans enfants".
> Si les dicos étaient exhaustifs, ça se saurait[


...
Cf page 374 du Dictionnaire des difficultés de la Langue Française édité par Larousse !!! Tu verras.
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi les règles d'accord ne suivent pas toujours la logique ; c'est pour cela que l'on dit _"c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle"_ Allez pour te faire plaisir les deux sont admis  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 



> Le terme nullipare est au moins utilisé par les vétérinaires et par les obstétricien


 Un véto peut être, mais un obstrécien : ça j'en doute.






> C'est juste, mais c'est triste pour elle.


Pas forcément si c'est un choix personnel

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> ...
>  Un véto peut être, mais un obstrécien : ça j'en doute.


*soupir*
" *NULLIPARE*, adj. et n.f. 1. Méd: se dit d'une femme qui n'a jamais accouché "
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## SAYA

> *soupir*
> " *NULLIPARE*, adj. et n.f. 1. Méd: se dit d'une femme qui n'a jamais accouché "



 ::o: T'as raison (j'avais mal cherché) mea culpa ::lol::

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Soit ! De toute façon je suis meilleur en FPS qu'en grammaire... 

Saya merci pour "censé", j'hésite depuis longtemps sur l'orthographe de ce petit mot pervers  ::): 

Aucuns et aucunes sont des abominations grammaticales qui ne servent plus qu'à terroriser les malheureux étrangers cherchant à apprendre nostre noble langue  ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Je confirme pour "sans enfants".
Plus un usage qu'une logique d'ailleurs.

---------- Post added at 11h04 ---------- Previous post was at 10h59 ----------




> Tu dirais donc "Le chef de gare siffle avant que le train ne parte" (et il y a bien la négation ne : car il y a une incertitude sur l'heure du départ !)


En fait, le "ne" ici est une coquetterie littéraire, c'est à dire qu'il n'est absolument pas obligatoire.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je m'incline devant l'usage qui de toute façon finit par avoir valeur de règle.

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=JojoLeMerou;[COLOR=Silver]





> En fait, le "ne" ici est une coquetterie littéraire, c'est à dire qu'il n'est absolument pas obligatoire.


Non justement, ce n'est pas une coquetterie - je sais c'est pénible - mais c'est l'une des exceptions et c'est en raison du fait qu'il existe une probabilité de retard du train qu'il faut impérativement mettre cette négation, sinon tu fais une faute. Là encore c'est une exception à la règle  ::O:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Non justement, ce n'est pas une coquetterie - je sais c'est pénible - mais c'est l'une des exceptions et c'est en raison du fait qu'il existe une probabilité de retard du train qu'il faut impérativement mettre cette négation, sinon tu fais une faute. Là encore c'est une exception à la règle


C'est mignon comme explication, on dirait un truc de prof de français en manque d'inspiration.

Ce type de négation est un "ne" explétif, qui, je cite le Jouette, est "sans rôle grammatical, mais subsiste 
par tradition alors que la logique demande sa disparition". Une coquetterie littéraire en langage profane.

----------


## SAYA

Réponse à JojoLeMerou;


> on dirait un truc de prof de français en manque d'inspiration.


 ::o: ça c'est pas mignon du tout ::'(: .




> ne..est "sans rôle grammatical, mais subsiste


 je ne me mesurerai pas à Jouette : mais je ne suis pas d'accord. ::siffle::

----------


## kilfou

Désolé mais j'ai pas pu résister.  ::P:

----------


## Reguen

> L'exception qui confirme la règle c'est quand l'objet est sensé posséder plusieurs de ces unités


C'est bien, sauf que c'est *censé*. Sérieusement, cette faute m'énerve.

----------


## Earthworm Jim

> C'est bien, sauf que c'est *censé*. Sérieusement, cette faute m'énerve.


Ce canard est un scandale ! 

On m'a repris hier > http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...54#post2033454  ::siffle::

----------


## SAYA

> Ce canard est un scandale ! 
> 
> On m'a repris hier >
> 			
> 		
> 
>  http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...54#post2033454


T'énerve pas. Essaye de te rappeler ce mémo quand tu écris censé ou sensé (le deuxième à rapport au sens, à ce qui est raisonnable, qui a du sens, exemple : un discours sensé) alors que le premier a rapport à ce qui est supposé ou considéré.
Regarde ta phrase : L'exception qui confirme la règle c'est quand l'objet est *censé posséder* plusieurs de ces unités. 
C'est comme si tu disais ....la règle .... c'est quand l'objet est *supposé* posséder plusieurs unités (pour t'en souvenir quand tu écris essaye de transposer ce mot qui te rebute par supposé, la solution s'imposera)

PS
Et ne me dis pas que je suis un prof à court d'explication  ::P:  ::P:  d'abord, je suis pas un prof et ensuite, perso quand je me trompe j'aime bien comprendre pourquoi alors si ça peut t'aider à te faire un copain du mot "censé / sensé" tant mieux

----------


## Reguen

> Ce canard est un scandale ! 
> 
> On m'a repris hier > http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...54#post2033454


C'est ça de lire de travers sans y prêter attention. Désolé  ::sad::

----------

